# There isn't any sex, that's the problem...



## Neverwhere (Sep 13, 2010)

I 'SO' need to say something, as it were! Before I go off pop!

I am in a sexless relationship and I just can't stand it anymore. I have talked with my partner of six years about the fact that we very rarely have any intimate moments- I don't only miss full sex- and he says things will get better, he wants things to return to how they were but I hear words and find no actions follow.

I make the first move and find I am the only one that does. Yes, he responds but I want to feel wanted and needed, desired by my partner. I find it so frustrating when he reacts to how other men act around me and yet doesn't show the same level of desire etc...

Resentment is building up now and I so don't want this. I really cherish the cuddles and hugs but find myself longing for more. I am a sensual, earthy person, I don't want to give the impression that I just crave the physical and can't appreciate the spiritual elements of being in a loving relationship as that just isn't so.

Of course there is more to a relationship than sex, but it is part of showing your love and closeness, and I miss this. So very much...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

At least he does respond when you initiate. I think people with low sex drive just don't think about it like the rest of us do. I'd never get anything if I waited for my wife to start something. It's hard to not feel resentful but do try. He's probably got lots of other great qualities and I don't imagine he deliberately is trying to hurt you. 
Something is out of whack with him, either physically, mentally, or emotionally. Has he talked to his doctor? It might be a little embarrassing for him, but what a shame to live like that if it could be fixed? I do wish you both well.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

sharing

I am new here. 

Have you tried to see if using the over the counter dietary supplement for testosterone-for him would help. Sometimes for men the testosterone is not high enough. 

Usually it is the reverse for women. You can get him turned on by touching his penis. if you did that would he take it from there. 

Have you tried be naked in front of him-usually men are turned on by the visual. He could have some issues from the past playing into it. 

thoughts? 

Judith


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI

sharing

If it is hormonal and ... There is a dietary supplment for testosterone for him to be interested? 

Thoughts? 

Judith


----------

